# Internet Deliveries



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

If I order something online through a Spanish company, is it the same as in England where you get an e-mail telling you of the delivery date?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

When I have deliveries via Serhs I always get an email giving me a 2 hour slot but some of the other couriers are a little less professional. Some of them even send me mail saying we called at 2pm and nobody was at home even when I have been in the front garden at the time.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Does depend on who you use. But most of the time we've been lucky...


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I will send an e-mail to the company to check before I order. Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

if they use SEUR you will usually get a phone call to say which day / morning / afternoon

if that isn't suitable then you agree a time with the driver

then they ring maybe half an hour before delivery to check that you're in

I've even had a delivery to me at work when no-one could be at home at a time suitable to us both


it might not be like that everywhere - but it's my experience in Jávea


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> if they use SEUR you will usually get a phone call to say which day / morning / afternoon
> 
> if that isn't suitable then you agree a time with the driver
> 
> ...


For us with SEUR, we get an e-mail the evening before then another on the morning of delivery saying within a 1 hour time slot, but we know when he will be here anyway. MRW are usually very good but you get no warning. DHL vary sometimes, they are OK but others... Stuff that leaves UK on DPD will frequently end up with SEUR. Correos are usually OK, especially once you get to know them and they know you. Worst is UPS (also pronounced Oops - not to be used for fragile items!)

One of the best ways to get good service over time is to treat the delivery person in a friendly way, such as when it is a stinking hot day, offer a cold drink and vice versa.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> For us with SEUR, we get an e-mail the evening before then another on the morning of delivery saying within a 1 hour time slot, but we know when he will be here anyway. MRW are usually very good but you get no warning. DHL vary sometimes, they are OK but others... Stuff that leaves UK on DPD will frequently end up with SEUR. Correos are usually OK, especially once you get to know them and they know you. Worst is UPS (also pronounced Oops - not to be used for fragile items!) One of the best ways to get good service over time is to treat the delivery person in a friendly way, such as when it is a stinking hot day, offer a cold drink and vice versa.


It must be down to local depots, as we have always found UPS to be very good. Less so Seur.

We have also had the 'not at home' ploy by various companies when they haven't wanted to drive up our valley to, presumably, deliver only one parcel. It is very frustrating to have stayed in all day wait for a promised delivery which does not arrive. Amazon now offer a service where you can pick up your parcel at a chosen venue e.g. a Correos. They hold the parcel there for you for several days, so you can pick it up at your convenience. This suits us for smaller items.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it's down to the local driver more than anything else, for us MRW and UPS have been fantastic.
They simply do their job and you get your delivery, no faff and no excuses.

SEUR were hopeless and have told us we don't exist. DPD non existent, I'm still waiting on last years Christmas presents from them.

Now we have moved and our address has different names depending on what map or GPS you are using so I'm quite concerned about having to go through the same crap again for the next 2 years just to prove our existence to SEUR.

Frankly thinking of using one of those companies that set up an address in the UK and bring it over to your door.

edit: I have not seen that service yet from Amazon to arrange a local pick up, I'd be all for that. Is it only amazon.es?

edit2: ooh, auto linking now.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Many thanks for all your replies, I will order and see what happens.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it depends on how efficient the local depot is and how conscientious the drivers are. SEUR and MRW are both fine here; we order so much stuff from Amazon that we are practically on first name terms. SEUR send an email the night before and you can change the time if you aren't going to be in. MRW leave a note under the door with a local number which you can ring to arrange a time to redeliver.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My microwave oven, which I brought over from UK and had for a total of 18 years, packed up two years ago. The convection oven and grill still work and we still use them but the microwave has gone to the great electro-magnetic spectrum in the sky. We were so pleased with it's various functions, particularly Chaos Defrost, that we wanted to replace it with the latest, and similar, model. Alas, Amazon UK stopped delivering heavy electrical items a while ago and Amazon.es don't stock that model (the closest one here costs €809 whereas the one we want is around €240). Today I discovered that Amazon UK will now deliver this item for a cost of €25. A result, if ever I saw one..... You may now all return to topic, I thank you for your indulgence...


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I've always had things arrive promptly and often get a tracking number so a text or email.

Recently, with SEUR, the guy couldn't be bothered so just delivered the item to a camp site about 5km away. I had no email or text or any indication it was on its way. It was only by good fortune that a local facebook group member saw my name and said they had a parcel at their premises for me. I have no attachment to those premises nor did I ask for it to be delivered there. Was simply the delivery company being lazy. Unfortunately I will never use that website again while they use that delivery company.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Pazcat said:


> I think it's down to the local driver more than anything else, for us MRW and UPS have been fantastic. They simply do their job and you get your delivery, no faff and no excuses. SEUR were hopeless and have told us we don't exist. DPD non existent, I'm still waiting on last years Christmas presents from them. Now we have moved and our address has different names depending on what map or GPS you are using so I'm quite concerned about having to go through the same crap again for the next 2 years just to prove our existence to SEUR. Frankly thinking of using one of those companies that set up an address in the UK and bring it over to your door. edit: I have not seen that service yet from Amazon to arrange a local pick up, I'd be all for that. Is it only amazon.es? edit2: ooh, auto linking now.


It was amazon.es. I haven't ordered from the UK site for a bit, so I don't know if they do it too.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Update on my delivery by SEUR...they e-mailed me twice and gave me a window of an hour. My parcel was duly delivered in that hour - excellent. The only thing is, I mis-read the blurb on the books I ordered and did not get all those I needed! Back to Amazon.


----------

